# Apisto Cockatoo



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

So I picked up a pair of Apisto cockatoo today the red/gold morth. They seem to be doing ok, i fed them frozen bloor worm tonight. The male seems to be chasing the female around a bit. Then again he seems to be chasing everything a bit. Maybe he is still try establish a territory? Any advice would be great.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Lots of hiding spots. If its bad then remove him for a couple days and re-introduce. My males did this for a bit to their females but now its a nudge and nothing else. As they mature and have a territory they relax.

Just make sure they are eating and the fins of the female are not being torn. If thats okay then they will be fine.


----------

